# Router Username and Password



## Trish1225

I have an Arris TM402G/110 modem for my Internet access. I did not set this up myself, but I need the username and password. I tried to google the information, but it is not working. Any advice?


----------



## hewee

Linksys routers info is here.
http://www.chetnet.co.uk/ems/linksys.htm

Don't know what the default is for your router.

If it was never given a password the for the user leave blank and type admin in the password box.


----------



## Trish1225

Thanks hewee. Actually, I have a Time Warner router. I called to ask them the username and password, but they stated that they do not use them. Said they had automatic IP addressing. Even so, I tried admin in both boxes and tried leaving the password blank, but nothing happens. Given their answer, it would appear that I will not be able to obtain access.


----------



## Trish1225

By the way, the model number on my router is 60740EUW.


----------



## Pagn

You have a straight cable modem and so should not be running into a login. Try hard resetting the modem by finding the reset switch on the back and depressing it for 10-30 seconds...all the lights should go solid when it resets to default, though that's only conjecture on my part from working with routers.

Incidentally, here are links to the manufacturer's website and the manual in pdf format:

Site: http://www.arrisi.com/support/index.asp
Manual Download: http://www.arrisi.com/support/guides/_docs/TM402_User_Guide.pdf


----------



## hewee

Looks like it is just a modem so you may want to get a router and if it was me I sure would a router.

So if you do then your need to renew your IP address.
Anytime a router is added or taken away you have to renew your IP address.
So go to this link and copy the page so your have it.
Q: How do I release and renew my IP address on my computer?


----------



## Trish1225

Thanks hewee!


----------



## JohnWill

You have a plain cable modem.


----------



## TerryNet

For the Ambit (now named Ubee) 60740EUW cable modem/router combo ...

The default User name is user
The default Password is user

Here is a user manual.

Having trouble finding info about that first mentioned critter. A couple years ago some guy named *johnwill *in another forum said, "The guy at your ISP is an idiot, the Arris TM402G/110 is a VoIP modem and has a NAT layer ...". 

Finally found an Arris Touchstone TM402 Telephony Modem Users Guide, but no info on user/password.


----------

